# [Maus] - Bei Cs 1.6 extrem schnell



## waswiewo (22. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

gestern funktionierte auf einmal meine linke Maustaste nicht mehr. Die Maus ist kaputt, nicht mehr zu retten (sehr alte MX518). Nun habe ich eine andere Maus angeschlossen. Vorher alle Logitech Treiber (und SetPoint) gelöscht.

Im System funktioniert die Maus einwandfrei (Raptor-Gaming LM2). Auch bei Spielen wie Assassins Creed II funktioniert sie einwandfrei.

Jetzt mein Problem:

Wenn ich CS 1.6 oder CSZ daddeln möchte (alle Einstellungen wie gehabt), dann verhält sich die Maus, als hätte ich die höchste Sensitivity eingestellt. Schneller noch. Sobald ich die Maus nen Millimeter bewege drehe ich mich 10 Mal im Kreis. Was kann das sein?

Habe schon den USB-Port gewechselt. Habe die Sensitivity auf 1.2 gesetzt. Die Configs hab ich auch gelöscht und Steam neu gestartet. In den Startoptionen habe ich auch schon "-noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd" stehen.

Bin langsam mit meinen Ideen am Ende.

Kann da jemand helfen?


----------

